# Strange Budgie Behavior



## AdmiralBanana (May 8, 2017)

Hello. I'm a new budgie owner, and thus am new to these forums. I have no prior experience to owning a bird so I am pretty much in the dark on my budgie's behaviors. For the past few hours my budgie has been exhibiting some (what I would call) weird behaviors, so I'll briefly explain how the last couple of days has been.

Day 1: Bought the budgie, brought him (her? I don't actually know yet. I'll stick with "him" for now) home and put him in his cage. The cage has a couple of perches, some millet, a swing, a couple toys, food, water, cuttlebone, well-lit area, not too loud but it's a room I'm in a lot. Naturally he's a bit spooked and doesn't move around much. He eats a little bit of food but he just stays still the rest of the night. I cover his cage and go to bed.

Day 2: He begins chirping a little bit. I occasionally put my hand in the cage and also let him eat millet from my hand, and he seems to be getting used to my hand. He's eating more now, moving around a bit more, chirping more. He seems to be adjusting. I cover his cage that night as well.

Day 3 (today): When we woke up he was certainly more active. I gave him some millet from the hand and he even let me rub his belly a bit. I did a bit of training with him earlier today where I would get him to perch on a wooden spoon, and I'd reward him with millet. He seemed to be receptive to that. A few hours ago though, he started to get really active. He's been flying all over the cage, rolling around, picking at the bars, flicking seed around, dropping to the floor of the cage, chirping loudly, and other gymnastics around on the bottom of the cage. It seems troublesome for him to suddenly get so active out of nowhere. I got him to perch on the spoon as we did earlier and I brought him into an adjacent room where he is now sitting in front of a small fan. Why was he acting so berserk? Was he hot, did he want out of the cage, or was it something else? I apologize if this is a very naive question, I just want to make sure my new companion is okay. 

Thank you to anybody who cared enough to read this far and possibly respond.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I'm actually surprised your budgie has been amenable to training sessions this early. 
It is generally recommended that you wait a full two weeks before trying to handle your budgie as they are usually quite terrified and submissive when you first bring them home.

The fact that your budge was playing, doing gymnastics and having a great time in his cage is wonderful! It means he feels comfortable and happy in his new home and was totally enjoying himself.

Please do not put your bird in front of a fan.
Budgies should not be subjected to drafts of cool air as it can cause them to become ill.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

I'd back off a bit from the training, but simply be around "him" talk to him and allow him to adjust to his new environment. That said all the behaviors you describe are normal...although not expected at this time. Just don't push a bird, especially with petting, and direct contact since you want "him" to totally trust you. If you post a photo, (see directions) so folks can tell you more about age, sex, and mutation. Enjoy budgies...big parrots in little bodies.... they're all individuals.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above. Your sweetie sounds adorable! 

I agree with the above that it is not very common to have a budgie who is so receptive to human contact straight from the start. I would not try to progress with him any further and simply continue on the same interactions you are doing with him now, so that as he settles into his environment, he is less likely to regress. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the links provided, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

If you are able to post some clear photos of your budgie's cere taken in natural light, we can confirm his gender for you 

We look forward to seeing you and your budgie around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

